# Couple Of 7002 Seiko Divers



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

Aquired over the last couple of months two 7002 Seiko Divers










The one on the left is a 7002-7039 dated 1995 which was the last 7002 before the 7S26 and rated at 200m

The one on the right is a 7002-700J dated 1990 which was the japanese market version with 17 jewels on the dial and rated at 150m

Both look like they could be all original and need a bit of TLC

I am on a mission now to see if I can find any more in the 7002 range

Regards Pete


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Glad to see you are still at it, two great additions


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Great watches. I wish I'd kept the one I had a while back. I'm currently trying to swap/trade a Seiko Sports 200 Kinetic for one of these.

Good Luck with your collecting.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice pair; I like the 7002, the lume let's them down a bit but apart from that they have they have the edge over the SKX00*'s

I have a 7002-7039 somewhere I will have to dig it out


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Both look good Peter :yes:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

plenty cheapness around these models at the moment....im pretty sure that the prices will only go up.....ive got one in pieces at the mo, and another that was modded...










movements are a little hard to come by, but with only a slight modification, a 7s26 will fit.....and seeing as you can get hold of them for around the $35 mark, could be a future classic


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

IMO the 7002 are lovely watches, the lume can be redone professionally to glow like a torch.

Regs

Bry


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Im in the middle of modding one at the moment,i have replaced the movement with a 7s26,aftermarket dial and hands etc,hopefully not much longer until i get the case sorted.Ive also had a couple of standard watches,but i always felt the movement let an otherwise nice looking watch down,yours look nice examples


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

IMO they're nice watches the lume has always let them down but this can be sorted! 



thorpey69 said:


> Im in the middle of modding one at the moment,i have replaced the movement with a 7s26,aftermarket dial and hands etc,hopefully not much longer until i get the case sorted.Ive also had a couple of standard watches,but i always felt the movement let an otherwise nice looking watch down,yours look nice examples


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> IMO they're nice watches the lume has always let them down but this can be sorted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and who could do that bry???? any idea's? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I think he may be the man who can,hopefully he will be fondling another restoration project of mine in the next couple of days.

Mmm Blue lume :tongue2:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Not sure Mr T2


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> I think he may be the man who can,hopefully he will be fondling another restoration project of mine in the next couple of days.
> 
> Mmm Blue lume :tongue2:


i may have another 7002 for you thorpey


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> thorpey69 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he may be the man who can,hopefully he will be fondling another restoration project of mine in the next couple of days.
> ...


Pm Me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thorpey69 said:
> ...


pm sent


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Following on from my earlier post. I have dug out my two other 7002










They are now as follows

Top left 7002-7000 dated 1995

Left 7002-7039 dated 1995

Middle 7002-700J 1990

Right (not sure about this one ) 7002-700A dated 1993 . This one has a 700J dial a plain black bezel and a 700A case back what you might call a Heinz 57

The quest continues

Regards Pete


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Just starting to feel the draw of Seiko divers, what size are the 7002's


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

bezel diameter must be about 41-42mm?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

here's my two an' i love 'em to bits (i wear the red bezelled one (700j) daily now)










john 

ps, sorry for the utterly crappy pics, i must learn how to use my camera :bb:


----------



## little_w (May 2, 2009)

This might be a stupid question but is the 7002 predecessor of SKX007?


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Both look good Peter :yes:


What Phil said.

Love that case design.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

little_w said:


> This might be a stupid question but is the 7002 predecessor of SKX007?


Yep along with it's many other variants


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice looking watches Pete, I fancy getting one to try my hand at modding. Keep up the collecting.

Andy


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

andyft21 said:


> Nice looking watches Pete, I fancy getting one to try my hand at modding. Keep up the collecting.
> 
> Andy


Just manage to get one off the bay, now to decide what i am going to do with it!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've got two too  had two before and stupidly sold them, they are my favourite Seiko Diver, you can keep your 6309's and as for SX's, yuk!

The Black one I bought from ESL and the Pepsi from Hippo, both are in excellent condition, the black one particularly so. The "oyster" strap from RLT on the Pepsi is very comfortable and suits the case well IMO.


----------

